# Strangest calls?



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 8, 2011)

Spooky? Weird? Hilarious? 

What's the most interesting/entertaining calls you've been sent to?


I got a guy with a pickle jar up his :censored::censored::censored:... haha whatcha got EMTLIFERs?


----------



## MedicBender (Oct 8, 2011)

Multiple falls in one apartment. 

Elderly couple lived there, grandma went to the bathroom and fell, grandpa got up to help and fell, they called the neighbor (also elderly) and he fell trying to help grandpa up. We got there to find a mess of walkers and old folks. No injuries, just lift assists, but a weird call all in all. 

"Help I've fallen and I can't get up" lol


----------



## HMartinho (Oct 8, 2011)

Please, I need an ambulance! I can not sh*t over the last 3 days:rofl:


----------



## ArcticKat (Oct 8, 2011)

*Rollover with ejection*

We got called out to a small car rollover at 0200.  The driver and passenger were ejected.  The driver went to the nearest house and called 911, then the owner of the house drove him to the hospital.  We arrived to find the passenger was thrown out into the path of the rolling car and laying supine.  The car flipped in such a way that the rear passenger tire ended up directly on his throat and the driver side was up against some shrubs, slightly elevated.  He was dead when we arrived so we had to wait for a coroner.

As we waited we did what we are wont to do and made guesses and determinations on how the accident happened and the dynamics of it.  As we were evaluationg the scene we found a purse, woman's shoes, and sunglasses.

The coroner arrived about 45 minutes later and we were permitted to remove the body.  As we jacked up the car we noticed a pair of boots deeper under the car, then a pair of jeans.  My partner and I looked at each other with a WTF expression, thinking there was a third person in the car, likely the owner of the purse.  

Our relief was palpable when we realised the jeans were empty.  Turns out that the driver had also been trapped under the car and had to slide out of his boots and jeans to run for help.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 8, 2011)

Arrive on scene with Law Enforcement at a party. LE is holding in their laughs as we walk in. We find a very drunk guy with his penis stuck inside of a glass beer bottle. Yeah that was a weird call just all around.


----------



## johnrsemt (Oct 9, 2011)

PI with Entrapment;  2 engines, Medic Amb, Heavy Rescue,  Bat Chief 2 cops:  In the Parking lot of a local ECF,  at the curb. 
  Got there it was 1 old lady pushing an older lady in a W/C,  off of a 12" high curb.   we disregarded the rescue, chief and backup engine as we pulled up.

   Turned out it took 6 of us to get them untangled and an officer to stop the lady in the chair from beating the other for causing the wreck.


----------



## Remeber343 (Oct 10, 2011)

Toned out to a 4 Car MVA...  In a parking lot.


----------



## tssemt2010 (Oct 10, 2011)

had a lady that was taking her dogs pain medication, she ended up overdosing on it

not a strange call but a strange patient, called out for seizures, upon arrival patient (31 year old male) was sitting in his bed in spongebob underwear


----------



## 04_edge (Oct 10, 2011)

Got called for an unknown medical emergency the other night. AOSTF a middle aged male crying laying face down and speaking in spanish occasionally, although he was not hispanic.  Come to find out the guy had PTSD from being in a mexican prison for 3 years and was tortured.  At first we thought he killed someone because he kept saying "im sorry, please dont hurt me"  then he started saying other very strange things, talked to the family and found out what was going on.

Definitely makes you think twice about getting pissed off at psych pt's.  Felt terrible for the guy after we found out what happened to him, was one of the more sobering calls ive been on for sure.


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 10, 2011)

Last week we went for a rollover with reported 6 people entrapped.  

We got there to find a carload of the most impossible kind of patients:  17 yo girls with cell phones.

No cell phones were injured in the course of the accident, nor any girls, but HOLY COW THE SCREAMING.  THE CRYING.  THE DRAMA of it all.

And then the boyfriends started showing up.

And then the parents.

And then the car was towed away, and we found a bag, a nice, clean, neat and tidy polka dotted bag in the brush beside the car.  With a bottle of rum and a 6 pack of beer in it.

The plot thickened.  The driver's mom's head exploded.

It was awesome.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 10, 2011)

*I've noted them here already.*

How about...respond late at night to a stabbing, guy had raped and knifed one housemate, then (unclothed) chased her roommate around the women's 1912 old five-bedroom house stabbing her while her two year old watched...and we didn't know where he was. Later found he was arrested trying to hitchhike wearing his clothes put back on over the blood and carrying the knife he used.
Never saw a bunch of EMT's, cops, and firefighters with wider eyes and faster swivel heads.


----------



## EMSDude54343 (Oct 11, 2011)

I work in dispatch and one night when I was calltaking I took a call from a male advising he was calling for his fiance and that she broke her arm. When I asked him what happened, how she broke her arm. He replied that they were gettting intimate and they they were being really rough, and he decided to throw her up against the wall and in the process he snapped her radius and ulna to a 90 deg angle (verified with the crew). The best part is I could hear her screaming in the background that he was never getting laid again and that he better learn to like pleasuring himself because she wasnt ever going to again. :rofl: Plus she was cussing him out the whole call and you could hear the little puppy whine in his voice that he knew he was screwed! (pun intended)


----------



## Tigger (Oct 11, 2011)

Called to retirement home (no medical care available) for a difficulty breathing complaint on a hot summer day.

Arrived to find enormous woman in a hospital gown sitting in a Lazy-Boy without any apparent problems. I asked her what was going on and she said she couldn't get up. My partner asked if he felt weak or had any trouble breathing, to which she responded "nope, I ain't got no problem cept my *** be stuck to this chair!." Turns out she had been recently discharged from the hospital and didn't bother to change clothes. She also did not bother to tie the back of the gown, and her large amounts of sweaty skin had become stuck to leather in the hot room, and she was not strong enough to unstick herself.

We helped her up, did a quick assessment (all fine) got a refusal, and instructed her to find a new chair or clothes.


----------



## firetender (Oct 11, 2011)

Called to a small marina. 15 y.o. boy laying supine in a rowboat, naked except for one sock and sneaker on one foot. He had a lot of "baby fat" though not obese. He had a few "slices" on arms and torso, non-bleeding. The largest was a 1/2 inch deep gash, about six inches long, over left chest, heart area.

Questioning showed he and Uncle were fishing off the rowboat, not too far out of the Marina. The boy was standing when some Yahoos came blitzing by in their speedboat and decided to spin circles around the rowboat. The wake tossed the boy out of the rowboat, into the water and under the speedboat.

Apparently the boy was sucked into the blades of the speedboat's engine, it stripped him of every piece of clothing on him, leaving small slices and that gash, all non-bleeding presumably due to cauterization perhaps by the cold water. All in all, alert, stable, non-injury besides a chill.

The Uncle brought the boys clothes that he retrieved. When we examined his blue-jean jacket, we found a deck of cards, neatly sliced in half, in the pocket right over where the blade had nicked into his chest.


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 11, 2011)

Not really strange, but kinda... Uhh..

Two urban outdoorsmen were enlisting the services of a female... escort... She got mad when they wouldn't compensate her, so the proceeded to set her on fire, setting the abandoned structure on fire as well. Lady survived with 2nd and 3rd degree burns 60% BSA


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 11, 2011)

Lol at "urban outdoorsmen" My partner gave me a funny look when I called them that the other day. The rest of the story is awful, poor girl. Even if she was wrong with her actions/life choices no one deserves that.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 11, 2011)

The only reason it's wrong is because it's foolishly illegal. That is a shining example of why it SHOULD be legal.

A woman embracing her sexuality and using one of her resources to survive is NOT wrong.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 11, 2011)

Sasha said:


> The only reason it's wrong is because it's foolishly illegal. That is a shining example of why it SHOULD be legal.
> 
> A woman embracing her sexuality and using one of her resources to survive is NOT wrong.



Your talking to the guy that lives in one of the few states that still has cat-houses in every county except for 2 or 3. Never used one, but they are around.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 11, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Your talking to the guy that lives in one of the few states that still has cat-houses in every county except for 2 or 3. Never used one, but they are around.



cat-house? bahah never heard the called that before.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 12, 2011)

*Like this*

http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=8820

Or these:

http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=8684

 http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=9348
http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=8412
http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=10015


----------



## traumaqueen5 (Nov 25, 2011)

Responded to a mid 30's female pt with chest pain. walked into a small room to find a close to morbidly obses pt sitting in a chair. She said she was having chest pain but then stated she didnt want to go to the ER (to my relief because i didnt think the two of us were going to be able to lift her on our normal gurney) She said she ate too much then went and laid down on her stomach. she stated the gas build up in her stomach makes her heart throw PVCs and that she just needed to fart.........


----------



## Lt.Col.Warren (Dec 27, 2011)

"Unit 34, respond to the main jail in reference to an immate c/o a swollen testicle."


----------



## Lt.Col.Warren (Dec 27, 2011)

Responded to a local urgent care to transport a pt to the ED for a reference of abdominal pain. When we get there, the nurse advises us that the pt (a woman) would like to be referred to as a man. Pt looked like a woman, but dressed like a man and had some facial hair. Still not 100% sure what "it" was. Moved the pt to the truck and I had to ask the question, "Is there any chance you could be pregnant?" Pt responded, "I thought the same thing because I've heard stories about men getting pregnant, but I don't want to be the first one." We start transporting with my partner in the back and my self driving. We have Type II trucks so I was able to hear the conversation between my partner and the patient. My partner, fed up with  beading around the bush, asked the patient, " Do you a penis?" Pt replied, " It's much and I have'nt used it in a while, but it's there." I almost swerved off the road because I was laughing so hard.


----------

